# אופס. מחזור ביום הטבילה במקווה.



## shoshanashoshana (14/9/13)

אופס. מחזור ביום הטבילה במקווה. 
תכננתי להמשיך לחבילת גלולות נוספת ללא הפסקה, אך שמתי לב מאוחר מידי לכך שנגמרו לי חבילות הגלולות ולכך שאין לי מרשם.
בקיצור, אני צפויה להיות במחזור ביום הטבילה במקווה. מה עושים?


----------



## smaak (14/9/13)

שמים טמפון. 
אלא אם את מאמינה שיש לטקס הזה איזה שהיא משמעות מעבר לסימון V בדרישות הרבנות, ואז כדאי כנראה לדחות או להקדים את הטבילה.


----------



## החלפתיניק (14/9/13)

זה קצת כמו לתת לדתי לאכול משהו לא כשר 
ללא ידיעתו.
זה מטמא את המקווה לא?
אני ממש לא דתיה וכנראה שלא אבקר במקווה אי פעם אבל בכל זאת נשמע לי משהו לא מוסרי לעשות.


----------



## Cafe Latte (14/9/13)

לא זה לא. תנוחי.


----------



## החלפתיניק (14/9/13)

מה הקטע של התגובה הפוצית? כתבתי משהו פוגעני?


----------



## Cafe Latte (15/9/13)

כתבת משהו מוטעה. אישה במחזור אינה 
מטמאת את המקווה לנשים שבאות אחריה.


----------



## elinoket (15/9/13)

אני לא יודעת עד כמה זה נכון.... 
אני ראיתי סרטון בחדשות שצולם במצלמה נסתרת העוסק בתהליך שעוברים ברבנות שרוצים להתחתן.
הראו אישה שבאה לטבול והאחראית שאלה אותה אם היא ניקתה מתחת לציפורניים, ניקתה את האוזניים והאם היא ניקתה את הנחיריים (!)
ועוד לפני הסרטון הזה, ידוע שהמקוה הוא משהו טהור שמטהר את האישה אחרי המחזור, שהוא דבר טמא.
אז אני בכלל לא בטוחה שמותר מבחינה הילכתית לטבול במקווה כאשר האישה במחזור.
ואני בטוחה שאלה שכן עושות את זה בגלל האמונה ולא בגלל החובה, מאוד יפריע להן לדעת שאישה טמאה טבלה שם (וכמה שזה עצוב, מחזור זה שיא הטומאה לפי הדת).

וסתם הערה: גם לי לא אכפת מהשטות הזאת של המקווה, אבל אני כן מכבדת את אלה שכן אכפת להן ולכן לא הייתי עושה זאת.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (15/9/13)

לא מטמא את המקווה. אי אפשר לטמא מקווה


----------



## elinoket (15/9/13)

אז מה הסיבה שאסור לטבול עד שיש 7 ימים נקיים? 
אם זה לא מטמא, אז מה זה משנה?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (15/9/13)

כי האשה לא יכולה להיטהר 
בלי שעשתה בדיקות ושבעה נקיים. זה לא ישפיע על המקווה, אבל בלי לעשות את כל התהליך זה לא מועיל לאשה


----------



## החלפתיניק (15/9/13)

תודה על ההבהרה


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/9/13)

אני מכירה שתי בנות שעשו את זה 
היה להן מחזור, והן בכל זאת טבלו.
אני לעולם לא אתן לדתי לאכול משהו לא כשר,
אבל פה  המצב שונה.

מאחר ויש רק דרך אחת להתחתן בארץ הזאת, ובדרך הזו מחייבים אותך ללכת למקווה, גם אם זה חסר משמעות בשבילך.
מאחר וזה חסר משמעות, ואת חייבת לעשות את זה... אני מבינה למה הן טבלו במחזור. זה גם מה שאני הייתי עושה.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (14/9/13)




----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)




----------



## pipidi (15/9/13)

נכון, זה לא מוסרי. במיוחד כלפי מי שתבוא אחריה 
לטבול בין אם היא דתיה או כלה נוספת שלא במחזור וקיוותה שהמים יהיו נקיים ככל האפשר, בלי דם של נשים לפניה. 

גועל נפש של עצה.


----------



## His sister Pam (15/9/13)

את רוצה להגיד לי 
שהם לא מחליפים את המים אחרי כל אישה??


----------



## pipidi (15/9/13)

לא.... הם לא (עד כמה שידוע לי). 
יכול להיות שהם שמים מים חדשים כל ערב, אבל לא אחרי כל ביקור.


----------



## His sister Pam (15/9/13)

איכס 
אז אני צריכה לחפש מקווה שמחליף כל ערב וללכת ראשונה על הבוקר


----------



## Ruby Gem (15/9/13)

את נכנסת לים או לבריכה? 
כי אם כן, גם שם לא נקי באופן סטרילי.
גם בים/בריכה יש נשים עם מחזור/שעושות פיפי/בעלות פטריות ודלקות שונות ומשונות.
אז ככה זה גם במקווה.

גם לי זה נורא מפריע העניין שאני אצטרך לטבול ומי יודע מה הייתה לפניי - אבל זה כמה דקות וזהו.
אפשר גם להתקשר לקבוע תור ולבקש להיות ראשונה.


----------



## His sister Pam (15/9/13)

כשהמקווה יהיה בגודל של ים 
או עם כמות הכלור שבבריכה, זו תהיה השוואה מתאימה יותר.
אבל אם אפשר לקבוע תור מראש זה מצויין, לא ידעתי


----------



## Ruby Gem (15/9/13)

יש במקווה כלור (אני חושבת). 
הנקודה שרציתי להעביר-
בכל מקום "ציבורי" זה לא יהיה נקי כמו בבית.

לכן גם אני מתכוונת לקבוע תור מראש ולבקש להיות ראשונה.


----------



## His sister Pam (15/9/13)

אה וואלה? 
אם יש כלור אז אין לי בעיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תכלס עם כמויות הכלור ששמים בבריכות, לא נראה לי שמשהו יכול לשרוד שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הנחתי שבמקווה לא שמים כי יש כל מיני כללים על סוג המים או משהו כזה, אז לא חשבתי שיהיה מותר להוסיף...


----------



## Ruby Gem (15/9/13)

עשיתי חיפוש באינטרנט! 
וראיתי שברוב המקוואות מוסיפים כלור במידה כזו שלא תפגע במים.
גם הייתי בהדרכת כלה לפני שבוע והמדריכה אמרה לי שכל המקוואות צריכות להיות כפופים לאישורים של משרד הבריאות.


----------



## His sister Pam (15/9/13)

מצוין, וראי גם מה הגיבו פה למטה


----------



## pipidi (15/9/13)

במקווה בו טבלתי היה ריח חזק של כלור במים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/9/13)

אם את כלה 
את יכולה לבקש לטבול ראשונה בחדר של הכלות שבו בוודאות הם מחליפים את המים בכל ערב.


----------



## His sister Pam (15/9/13)




----------



## spoilyourselfday (15/9/13)

רגע! כל הקטע במקווה הוא שזה מים זורמים 
לא? אז המים אמורים להתחלף כל הזמן בעצמם.פיספסתי משהו??


----------



## stoochi (15/9/13)

להיפך. 
כל הקטע במקווה שזה מים עומדים. אפילו אם יש חלחול קטן של מים מתוך המקווה - הוא פסול.


----------



## פרב (17/9/13)

אבל יש מקוואות 
בהרים, למשל בצפת- שזה מים מתחלפים. זה מקווה טבעי וקטן מאוד שחצבו כדי שיהיה מקום לטבול בו. המים מחלחלים מראש ההר לתוך מיני-בריכת מקווה, ומתנקזים במורד המקווה - אל עבר נחלים ונקיקים קטנים יותר.


----------



## Cafe Latte (15/9/13)

חח ברור שכן, וגם הנשים שנכנסות לטבול 
הן תמיד מאוד נקיות, בריאות, ולא נושאות פטריות/מחלות שונות


----------



## רגע33 (15/9/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/9/13)

מסכימה 
גם בעיני זה לא לעניין. 
לדעתי, וזו רק דעתי, נכון שמחייבים אותנו לטבול במקווה כדי להתחתן ברבנות אבל ללכת למקווה במחזור זה לא נעים וזה לא לעניין. 
נשים אחרות שטובלות שם סומכות על זה שמי שמגיעה לא נמצאת במחזור ובעיני - לטבול במקווה במחזור זה לא הוגן כלפי הנשים האחרות. 

בנוסף, באופן אישי, כשאני במחזור אני לא נכנסת למקורות מים מחשש לזיהומים (והבנתי שיש בסיס מאחורי ההימנעות הזו).


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)

ווסת זה מה שמפחיד אותך?פחחח 
מה עם פטריות,אקזמות,מחלות עור,וירוסים, דלקות,פיפי שקצת יוצא למי שיש בעיות למיניהן. הצחקת אותי


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)

מצטערת אבל זה מביא לי את הסעיף 
מחזור האישה זה תהליך פיזיולוגי בריא וטבעי, בדיוק כמו כל תהליך אחר בגוף האדם. הווסת זהו סימן לבריאות ופוריות.
אישה אינה טמאה ווסת לא "מטמא" וצר לי שגם את הושפעת משטיפת המוח הזו.תפיסה מעוותת ביחס לגוף האישה ולנשים בכלל.


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)

סליחה על ההפצצה.. 
באג באפליקציה .ניסיתי לשלוח מהנייד


----------



## החלפתיניק (16/9/13)

אני לגמרי מסכימה איתך, התכוונתי כדי לא לפגוע 
בנשים אחרות שהטבילה כן חשובה להן.
אבל הרב כבר הבהיר שזה לא פוגע במקווה או משהו כזה. אז ההודעה הקודמת שלי לא רלוונטית.

ולגבי מה שכתבת את משכנעת את המשוכנעים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בניגוד לרוב חברותיי אני ממש לא תופסת את הוסת שלי בתור משהו מגעיל ומעצבן.


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)

אה אוקיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמחה לשמוע 
שאנחנו באותו ראש


----------



## דורמורי (17/9/13)

למרות שאני גבר ו 
נקודת הפתיחה שלי בדיון הזה *טיפה* בעייתית, אני מרשה לעצמי לא להסכים איתך. אני חושב שאת לוקחת את ההגדרות של השפה של ימינו ל'טמאה' (=מלוכלכת, מטונפת, משוקצת, עשתה משהו לא בסדר או שמשהו לא בסדר איתה) - ומשליכה אותן על היהדות וחוקי/הלכות טהרה.
אני לא חושב שהיהדות טוענת שהמחזור הוא לא פיזיולוגי, טבעי, בריא, סימן לבריאות ופוריות. אני גם לא חושב שההלכה שמדברת על התרחקות האישה מהגבר (וההפך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) בתקופה הזו באה על רקע "איכס איזה מגעיל יש לך דם את טמאה אל תתקרבי אליי ככה יא מטונפת". אלא על רעיונות אחרים, חלקם אפילו ניתנים לתפישה חילונית ללא מימד של אמונה כמעט - רעיונות של יצירת כמיהה וריגוש מחודש שאובד עם הזמן השגרה וההרגל.

לכן - בעיניי כמובן - גם הסיפא של המשפט שלך "תפיסה מעוותת ביחס לגוף האישה ולנשים בכלל" הוא שגוי. ולא כי אני גבר. אלא כי אני מכיר קצת יהדות בזוויות שחילוני רגיל לא נחשף אליהן מכל מיני סיבות ונסיבות חיים.

אגב, מקווה זה לא מקלחת ולא בריכה. מי שרוצה להתנקות הרי תעשה מקלחת עם שמונה סוגי סבון שונים - ובכיף. את מטרת המקווה אני לא יודע להסביר אבל בגדול היא טמונה במישור הרוחני של 'היטהרות' ולא במישור הפיזי של הדברים. ומה לעשות, ביהדות יש עולם רוחני עצום - שאפשר כמובן גם לא להאמין בו ולהכחיש שבכלל דבר כזה קיים - אבל הוא עדיין שם בעיני המאמינים, ומנהלי ממסד היהדות שגם עליו כמובן אפשר להתווכח.

אין לי איך להבין את הסצינה הנשית של מקווה ליד בלנית, כי אני לא בלנית, לא אישה, לא ערום ואפילו לא מקווה. ואני ממש מקווה שמהרב אביהוד ואנשי צהר תצא תורה וייצא טוב ויתאימו את המודרניות והספא והשכלולים להלכה ככה שכולם יהיו מרוצים ואנשים ייהנו מהמסורת והיהדות ולא יסבלו ממנה או מעושי שמה. לא מבלניות אטומות וגסות ופולשניות ולא ממקווה שנראה כאילו מאז שאשתו של איזה אמורא טבלה בו לא העבירו שם סמרטוט אקונומיקה.

מה שקורה בינתיים - בעיניי, כמובן - זה שהתינוק חופשי נשפך עם המים של המקווה ואנשים שלא מכירים את העומק האמיתי של היהדות גם לעולם לא ירצו להיחשף אליו בגלל תהליכים ומפגשים חד פעמיים שיש להם עם העולם הזה.

מכות וחבטות על יצור ממין זכר שהעיז לפצות את פיו בנושא יוגשו כאן:


----------



## PooKiPsiT (17/9/13)

כתבת בעיקר מה היהדות לא טוענת. 
תוכל לכתוב מה היא כן? מדוע וסת מונעת "היטהרות"?


----------



## דורמורי (17/9/13)

אני לא מספיק מבין בזה. 
את צודקת, ההודעה שלי חסרה. אבל אני לא יודע להסביר על קצה המזלג (גם לא עם כל הכף) את הרעיונות והשאלות ששאלת. גדול עליי.


----------



## His sister Pam (17/9/13)

להיפך 
בדיוק חשבתי לעצמי ש"הנה שרשור שאף גבר לא יצטרף אליו"... אז דווקא סחתיין על האומץ, בלי קשר לעמדתך


----------



## רגע33 (17/9/13)

הפתרון פשוט מאוד - להוציא את אלמנט הכפייה 
אי אפשר לאנוס אותי לעבור חוויה רוחנית ואז להסביר לי שאני לא מבינה את המונחים. כשמכריחים אותי, מפסיקים לעניין אותי המונחים והסוגיות החשובות וזה לא יעזור גם אם הבלנית תהיה שיא הנעימות והכי עדינה ומכילה בעולם. .כל עוד שוללים ממני את חופש הפולחן וחופש הבחירה, אין מה לדבר על להתעמק. המצב הנוכחי הוא אבסורד והופך את החוויה היהודית לפארסה. אנשים ,בשר ודם, מתיימרים ומעזים לנסות ולהכתיב רק את התשובות שמקובלות עליהם לשאלות אינטימיות ואישיות של אמונה ורוח והיחסים של אדם עם בורא עולם. חופש הפולחן וחופש הבחירה  נגזלים ממני מסיבות פוליטיות ולהסביר לי שאני פשוט לא מבינה מספיק ובעצם הכל בסדר ולטובתי - זה בסך הכל שוב הפטרנליזם המתנשא של ה ממסד האורתודוכסי וזה זה להוסיף חטא על פשע. תאפשרו לי לבחור, ואולי אני אבחר לחקור את הנושא, ללמוד ולמצוא את האלמנטים הנשיים המעצימים והנעימים בטבילה במקווה. כרגע כל זה נדרס ברגל גסה - ועוד על ידי גברים. תודה אבל לא תודה.


----------



## yael rosen (17/9/13)

ושאלה נוספת 
ראשית, חייבת לציין שמסכימה עם כל מילה של רגע33 - טהור או לא, מכבד, מבזה, מעלה, מרנין, נעים, לא נעים, מגעיל, מהלל או כל דבר אחר - לא רלוונטי כשמדובר בכפייה.

השאלה שאני מוסיפה היא - מדוע הגבר לא *נדרש* להטהרות לפני החופה?


משאירה את השאלה הזו תלויה באוויר. כרגע.


----------



## iritki (17/9/13)

אני מבינה את המחשבה הזו 
גם אני תמיד (ועדיין) מאוד נעלבת כאישה שאני טמאה ואסור לגעת בי... 
אבל דווקא בהדרכת כלות הסבירו שזה לא שהדם בפני עצמו טמא או האישה טמאה, אלא הדם מסמל אובדן של חיים שהיו יכולים להיווצר ולא נוצרו ולכן הטומאה באה מה"קרבה למוות" הזו, וכל המנהגים (הלא הגיוניים בעיני) של לא לגעת וכו' הם בעצם מנהגי אבלות. 

בכל מקרה איש באמונותו יחיה


----------



## smaak (16/9/13)

אני אענה לך כאן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ולשאר שכתבו בשרשור, באופן כללי, כך שזה לא רק עבורך 

קודם כל, למי שדואגת לניקיון המים, תנוח נפשה. יש עוד מליון סוגי חולרות שגוף האדם מפיץ, וכל מי שטובלת סתם בבריכה חשופה אליהם, כולל מחזור אגב. אני לא רואה את ההבדל בין בריכה למקווה. למעט העובדה שבבריכה יש קצת יותר מים. 
אגב, הסיכוי אגב שמישהו ישתין במים גבוה יותר בבריכה מאשר במקווה, ובכל זאת כולכן ממשיכות לטבול בבריכה. 

אגב 2, גם אין לי בעיה להיכנס לבית קברות או בית כנסת במחזור. זה ביני לבין אלוהים, והוא יודע שאני לא טמאה (בתאוריה).

שנית, אני באופן אישי לא נתתי, נותנת, או אתן יד לכפייה של הממסד הדתי, בטח כשמדובר במוסד הנישואין, שהרבנות מצליחה להפוך אותו לכל מה שהוא לא צריך להיות. 

וכל עוד תמשכנה לשתף פעולה עם הממסד הזה, ימשיך להיות לו הכוח להתעלל בנשים לפני, במהלך וגם אחרי הנישואים.

לכן אמרתי לשואלת, שאם זה חשוב לה באופן אישי (הטקס), היא צריכה לדחות או להקדים את הטבילה. 

ולגבי מי שטוענים שזה לא הוגן כלפי נשים אחרות, נותר לי רק לומר,
חשבו כמה פעולות אחרות שלא קשורות למקווה אתן עושות ביום- שלא הוגנות כלפי נשים אחרות.
בעיניי למשל, מי שמסכימה להתחתן דרך הרבנות, אינה הוגנת כלפי. אני עדיין לא מתנפלת על כל אחת שמתחתנת דרך הרבנות.


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)




----------



## רגע33 (16/9/13)

כף רגלי לא דרכה ברבנות אבל לא הייתי טובלת כך 
העובדה שמישהי אחרת נוהגת באופן שאני תופסת כטעות קשה שמנציחה מציאות שפוגעת גם בי  לא תגרום לי להכשיר מעשה דומה בעצמי. 

הגועל שמעורר בי המקווה הוא לא רק בגלל העניין הטכני של ניקיון המים שהוא בהחלט רלבנטי בעיני אלא גם קושי רגשי/נפשי. בעקבות דיון כאן חשבתי עם עצמי למה בעצם זה כל כך מפריע לי. המחשבה שכופים עליי להיות ערומה בנוכחות אישה זרה, במקום זר ולא במרחב הבטוח והמוגן והפרטי של הבית שלי  והכל לא מתוך בחירה שלי אלא כי מכריחים אותי - זה מעורר בי סלידה קשה כמעט כמו סוג של פגיעה מינית. אין שום אפשרות שבעולם שהייתי משתפת פעולה עם מנהג כזה שלא יכול לעורר בי שום תחושה רוחנית או התעלות. וזה עדיין לא מצדיק אקט פוגעני כלפי בנשים אחרות עם מערכת שיקולםי שונה משלי כמו טבילה בימי דימום.


----------



## shirleeey (17/9/13)




----------



## yael rosen (17/9/13)

רגע של השתפכות 
אין לי כמעט זמן להכנס לפורום בתקופה האחרונה, אבל נכנסתי עכשיו וקראתי את השרשור הזה, שהתחיל משאלה תמימה, פחות יותר. יש דעות חלוקות. מכאן לכאן התפתח פה דיון, כל כך יפה ומעמיק ונכון ומרגש, פמינסטי ויהודי שבוחן, בין השאר, לכאן ולכאן, את הפנים השונות של הפעולות שאנו עושות כנשים, כיהודיות, כאזרחיות. הבעיה מתחילה כשהכל נכון. כשיש המון דעות וכולן נכונות. רק רציתי לציין, ואפילו רק לרגע, את הקסם של קהילה שפותחת נושאים לדיון. ריגשתן. ואני.. סיימתי לחפור.


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)




----------



## haych (14/9/13)

בעקרון 
נראה לי שאמורים לטבול אחרי 7 ימים נקיים (כלומר, אחרי החתונה), ולעשות חופת נידה, שזו חופה רגילה עם הבדלים קטנים. הרבנים טוענים שהקהל לא מרגיש שיש הבדל בטקס.


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/9/13)

אין לך שום דרך להשיג מרשם? 
את לא יכולה להתקשר לרופא נשים שלך ולבקש רק מרשם לגלולות ולבוא בלי תור? או ללכת למיון נשים?

בכל מקרה, כפי שכתבתי למעלה- אני מכירה בנות שטבלו במחזור.
הן פשוט הלכו לשירותים ממש לפני, ניקו טוב טוב- ואז טבלו.
או שתשימי טמפון - השאלה הגדולה האם הבלנית יכולה לשים לב לזה, בגלל החוט...


----------



## lanit (14/9/13)

דברי עם הרב 
ועם המדריכת כלות.
חברה שלי קיבלה מחזור בבוקר יום הטבילה, דיברה עם הרב, והוא הרגיע אותה שאין בעיה. פשוט בחלק שהחתן אמור להשקות את אשתו בטקס, האמא משקה אותה במקום.
בעיני, אם בוחרים ללכת דרך הרבנות, אז אמנם הרבה דברים לא נראים לנו בתור חילוניות, ואפשר לעגל כל מיני פינות (כמו ספירת הימים למקווה בצורה מדוייקת, אלא דקלום התשובה שרוצים לשמוע), אבל לטבול כשאת במחזור זה לא מכבד ולא מכובד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/9/13)




----------



## malyaha2 (14/9/13)

לא נראה לי שיתנו לך לטבול עם טמפון.... 
תתקשרי למדריכת כלה שלך היא בטח יודעת מה עושים...


----------



## רגע33 (15/9/13)

מה עשית מהבלנית, גניקולוג? 
איך היא תדע שיש טמפון? יחד עם זאת, למרות שכף רגלי מעולם לא דרכה במקווה כי אותי זה מגעיל, אילו הייתי רוצה לטבול מתוך כבוד לאלה שבוחרות לטבול לא הייתי הולכת בימי הדימום של הווסת.


----------



## kפיפית (15/9/13)

תנסי להקדים ביום אחד את הטבילה. 
אם זה יפתור את הבעיה, כי בד"כ ניתן לטבול עד 3 ימים לפני החתונה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/9/13)

נסי לראות אם לרופא הנשים יש פתרון 
בעקרון יש כדור שכשלוקחים אותו הוא דוחה את המחזור ב-10 ימים. 
לא לקחתי אותו אבל יכול להיות שעדין לא מאוחר מדי בשביל לקחת אותו. אני הבנתי שכל עוד עדין לא קיבלת מחזור - את יכולה לקחת אותו. 
פשוט אני לא סגורה לגבי השילוב שלו עם גלולות.


----------



## פרב (15/9/13)

ניתן לקנות ללא מרשם 
בסופרפארם בטוח, אולי גם בבתי מרקחת אחרים. זה אמנם יקח מעט ללא מרשם, אבל זה בהחלט אפשרי


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (15/9/13)

הדרך הנכונה הלכתית 
(אם לא תשיגי מרשם נוסף וכד')

היא לא לטבול, אלא רק לאחרי החתונה, אחרי שתבדקי את כל הבדיקות לפי ההנחיות

אם תלכי בדרך הזו, תגידו לרב (עדיף כמה ימים מראש) שזו חופת נידה. זה לא ישנה מאד את הטקס מבחינתכם או מבחינת האורחים


----------



## מלפפון 123 (17/9/13)

אל תתרגשי, 
ואל תדפקי את הגוף עם שינוי סדר הגלולות/לקיחת הרומונים אחרים, זה יכול להביא איתו תופעות לוואי לא נעימות. כמו שאמרו לך מקודם, שימי טמפון, או לכי לשירותים לפני, אף אחד לא ישים לב, וגם אם ישימו לב, זה לא סוף העולם, ולא יוציאו אותך בכוח משם


----------



## miyoos (18/9/13)

אורחת לרגע אבל חייבת להגיב בתור דתיה ונשואה 
גילוי נאות, מדי פעם אני נכנסת לפורום משום שבעברי למדתי עיצוב אופנה ואני אוהבת להסתכל על שמלות הכלה.

מדי פעם אני רואה את הדיונים פה על המקווה ורציתי לתת לכם את ההסתכלות של אשה דתיה הנשואה 11 שנים.

אז דבר ראשון לגבי מחזור וטבילה, אין טובלים כאשר יש מחזור, עליך להגיד לרב שאת במחזור ושזו חתונת נידה, מבחינת הטקס אין כל כך שינוי ואף אחד לא ממש ישים לב (כדאי אולי להתייעץ עם מדריכת הכלות).

לגבי טבילה במקווה, אני כמו רוב הנשים הדתיות אחרי 7 ימי נקיים הולכת למקווה.

בעצם שבועיים אני איני מתייחדת עם בעלי וגם משתדלים מאוד שלא לגעת אחד בשני.

יכולה להגיד לכם שדבר ראשון מבחינתי כשיש לי מחזור אני ממש לא אוהבת שנוגעים בי (אפילו לפעמים לא  הילדים שלי) וטוב לי שההלכה מעגנת אותי בזה.

7 ימי הנקיים מבחינתי זה כמו בנייה לאט לאט להגעה לשיא.
אנו סופרים את הימים עד שנהיה עם בן הזוג שלנו.

ביום של הטבילה ההכנה אצלי בכל אופן נעשית בבית - מבחינתי לאחר שהילדים אכלו התקלחו וכו', הזמן הוא שלי ואף אחד לא מפריע לי, ואני בעצם מטפלת בעצמי בשקט, גזירה של צפורניים, גבות, גילוח, כמובן להתקלח,ממש כמו ביום החתונה להכין את עצמי למפגש מחודש עם אישי. 

אני מגיעה למקווה, ושם לאחר הכנות אחרונות נכנסת לטבילה, אצלנו הבלנית רק מזכירה לטובלת שאם יש לה משקפיים, עדשות תכשיטים וכו' שיש להורידם, היא אפילו אינה מסתכלת על הטובלת עד שזו במים מפאת הצניעות. 
מבחינתי כשאני במים זה הזמן שלי להתייחד עם הקב"ה ולבקש את הבקשות והתפילות שלי לאותו חודש (בריאות, פרנסה, הצלחה וכד').

בזמן שאני במקווה בעלי גם הוא מתקלח ומכין את עצמו, מחליף את המצעים ממצעים יחידים (מיטות נפרדות) למצעים זוגיים (מיטות מחוברות), וכאשר אני חוזרת (בתקווה שהילדים ישנים) האיחוד בינינו מדהים, כל הצפייה הזו במשך השבועיים מביאים אותנו לאיחוד מדהים כל פעם מחדש ולהתרגשות חדשה. ויכולה להגיד שלפחות מבחינתינו משום שאנחנו יודעים שהשבועיים האסורים יגיעו אנו משתדלים להיות יחד כמה שיותר.

בקיצור זהו זו זווית קצת שונה על היופי שכן יש בטבילה. דברים אלו בשום אופן לא באו להטיף ולשכנע כי אני מאמינה שאין שום טעם לעשות משהו שאכן אדם אינו מאמין בו.

כן יכולה להגיד שהמקוואות של ימינו הם נקיים מאוד ומוקפדים מאוד, ושהבלניות לרוב (לא יכולה לערוב על כל מקווה) משתדלות מאוד לא להעיק.

שיהיה לכולכן רק שמחה ואושר.


----------



## פרב (18/9/13)

וואו 
כתבת את זה בצורה כל כך נעימה ומרתקת! מקווה שאצליח ליישם לאחר נישואיי.


----------



## smaak (18/9/13)

הבעיה שלי היא עם המושג ניקיון 
כפי שאת מגדירה אותו. את מרגישה לא נקייה ומלוכלכת בימי המחזור. אני לא. אני לא מרגישה שהמחזור החודשי הוא משהו שהופך אותי לפחות נקייה, טהורה, או כל הגדרה אחרת שהגדירה ההלכה. המחזור הוא תופעה ביולוגית נקודה. זה שפחות נעים לי פיזית או שאני לא אוהבת שנוגעים בי במחזור לא קשור להיותי נקייה או לא נקייה.

הבעיה השניה שלי היא לא ספציפית עם טקס הטבילה במקווה, מבחינתי הוא חלק מקומפלקס שלם של ציווים והוראות של מי שרואים אותי כפחותת ערך מבן הזוג שלי. 

שלישית, אני לא רואה צורך להימנע ממגע עם בן הזוג שלי רק בגלל שמישהו החליט מתי שהוא לפני אלפי שנים שכך זה צריך להיות. אני אוהבת לחבק אותו כל יום, ולא מתרגשת פחות מהחיבוק או הנשיקה, או הסקס. זה לא נוגד את הרצון שלך לעשות את מה שאת רוצה. 

מי שמייצג במדינה את החוקים שאת חיה לפיהם, לא רואה בי שוות ערך או ברצונות שלי או בראייה שלי את היהדות כלגיטימית. 
וזו הבעיה שלי. לא היתה לי בעיה עם מי שמתחתן ברבנות, לו לי או לאחרים שרוצים היתה היכולת להתחתן גם בנישואים אזרחיים. 

ולכן אני אומרת, שכל עוד נשים וגברים ממשיכים לשתף פעולה עם הממסד הדתי, ולא או יוצרים אלטרנטיבה, או פועלים כדי לשנות את המצב הקיים- הם פוגעים בי ובאנשים שכמוני, מאמינים שיש יותר מדרך אחת להיות יהודי (כמו שאומר הסלוגן).


----------

